# Proper wallpaper/flooring pairs for various sets



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

Other than how to decorate the front of my island, this has been the toughest decision for me. In previous games, there'd be a specific wallpaper/flooring match for each set, but that's not the case here.

With that said, I'm looking for recommendations. I love the Ironwood and Antique sets, so will start there. What say the masses:

1. Antique Set -
2. Ironwood Set -

Besides those two, what furniture sets do you have, and which wallpaper/flooring do you use as a match? 

*For these purposes, we can ignore the obvious special sets, such as Celeste, Cherry Blossom, Spring Bamboo, etc.


----------



## juneun (May 5, 2020)

I love the tearoom wallpapers! I'm using the modern tearoom wallpaper with the light wood-pattern flooring, and it gives my main room a really nice warm feeling!


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

Which set is it paired with?


----------



## juneun (May 5, 2020)

I put some of my antique furniture in there in either the brown or black color! It goes well with the darker accents of the wallpaper but still contrasts with the flooring!


----------



## ceribells (May 5, 2020)

I've seen the ironwood set look good with various brick walls, and wood flooring.
I think the challenging part of this is all the color variations - my sets might look very different than yours! That said, I think the White Delicate-blooms Wall looks great with the brown antique set. I usually go for something like a dark herringbone floor with a rug overtop (the best I've found so far is a kilim rug).
I'm really enjoying my living room scheme: red/black imperial furniture mixed with some white birch furniture, and a rosewood floor and Blue Delicate-blooms Wall, with blue kilim rug. It's much more dramatic than a lot of the rooms I've designed, including 3 different NL runs!


----------

